# I hate my dad -Cause of my problems?? Suicidal?



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Deviantg (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey. Have you thought about going to a shelter you and your mom?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, that's a scary situation you're in. 
I honestly have no advice for you because I wouldn't know what to do either.
I hope you can find someway to get far away from him to keep you, your mother and brother safe.

Hopefull somebody else will have something better to say, sorry!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I can relate, your family definitely needs professional help to intervene or something, or your family needs to get away from him somehow for awhile, perhaps eventually permanently if he's as horrible as you say. Money isn't worth anything if you're essentially a ridiculed slave or trapped prisoner. I wish you and your family the best of luck, there are monsters in this world for real, and it sometimes takes years to get away from them, even then, the scars can leave a devastating impact for years to come.

Both of my so called "father figures" which weren't really because they both failed in this regards as well, both of them had a porn addiction as well, it was really disturbing that they'd rather spend what little money they earned and what small time they had viewing such filth in an environment that is suppose to house growing up kids... Appalling really...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f265/how-can-i-forgive-when-its-impossible-595913/


----------



## Lifegoeson20 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm also in a similar situation. I hate my dad so much. My entire life I hated him. When I was younger I was scared of him because he would always get into fights with my mom. My mom hated him because he was a deadbeat that couldn't get a job. He would always hit us and get into rage fits. Now that I am older I'm not afraid to fight back and we got into fist fights before and lots of yelling. The things he nags about is to better my self, but I don't like listening to him because I hate him so much. He is a hypocrite that tells me things that he never could do. I'm embarrassed about my dad because he is a pathetic person and I don't know why my mom married him because she is the exact opposite. He had episodes where he threatened to kill my sister and him self and he is always yelling at the top of his lungs. He isn't a drunk or anything, he is just a person that hates his life and has become a grumpy sad old man because of it. So I came here to vent too. You are not alone. Getting a job does help with the anxiety... you have to get out of your comfort zone if you want to improve. The first two months of a summer IT job I had a lot of depression and anxiety because I was being overwhelmed with meeting so many new people and dealing with tech support with a person you don't know, I was extremely uncomfortable. But after a bit I got used to it and I've become more comfortable in social situations and now I honestly miss working and waking up 7am every weekday. Life has its ups and downs, the down part is never permanent. Any kind of change in your life is good for you... whether it is getting a job, new friend or exercising. So good luck, we can only look forward to the future and moving out and never seeing/hearing our dad again.


----------

